# would a finnex ray 2 and a monster ray be considered high light on a 29 gallon?



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a 29 gallon planted tank that I want to change over to a high tech setup. Would a finnex ray 2 and a monster ray give me high enough light?


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the response... Any other opinions?


----------



## Kermie (Mar 4, 2014)

Yup. A 36" ray2 is around 60 par at 18". I believe the monster ray is around a third of that. The two combined should be a mitt full of light.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you! Unfortunately, I have to get 30" fixtures.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

+1 for 'yes'


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

One more question...would a glass canopy reduce the par too much?


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Ok, time to crunch some numbers.

You're going to do a 30" Ray2, which is the same as a 24" ray2 with a larger housing. Same watts, same LED count, just a larger housing to fit 30" tanks. Thus PAR data should be the same between the two. Same applies to the 24 vs 30" monsterray. (but not Fugeray or Planted+)

A 24" ray2 is 39 PAR at 18".

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189944

The 24" monsterray is 20 PAR at 18".

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=383889


So both together is about 59 PAR, if heavily overlapped.

Clear glass is typically 80-90% transmissive, so 47.2 to 53.1 PAR after glass loss.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

mattinmd said:


> Ok, time to crunch some numbers.
> 
> You're going to do a 30" Ray2, which is the same as a 24" ray2 with a larger housing. Same watts, same LED count, just a larger housing to fit 30" tanks. Thus PAR data should be the same between the two. Same applies to the 24 vs 30" monsterray. (but not Fugeray or Planted+)
> 
> ...


Thank you! Would I be better off going with a Ray 2 and a Fugeray planted +? I do want something that helps make the colors pop in addition to the Ray 2.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

i use the fugeray/monsterray combo on my 29g and it is med/med-high with no glass. if you want reds from plants, go monsterray combo, if you just want growth with some orange/red color, use 2x planted+ or ray2/planted+ for high light.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

I defer to others here.. I'm no expert, I was just digging up the numbers and doing the math for you.. 

I've got a planted+, but not a monster ray, so I can't really compare the color or plant growth effects of the two... I do like my planted+ though... 

I imagine the monster gives better color pop, but some of the pictures on finnex's site look somewhat artificial to me. Perhaps this effect is more natural looking with ray2+monster combinations. I do wish they had spectral information on the monster...


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

mattinmd said:


> I defer to others here.. I'm no expert, I was just digging up the numbers and doing the math for you..
> 
> I've got a planted+, but not a monster ray, so I can't really compare the color or plant growth effects of the two... I do like my planted+ though...
> 
> I imagine the monster gives better color pop, but some of the pictures on finnex's site look somewhat artificial to me. Perhaps this effect is more natural looking with ray2+monster combinations. I do wish they had spectral information on the monster...


I agree with you on the pics of the monster ray... But, I've seen videos where it's paired it with the ray 2 and it seems to balance out. I am leaning towards the ray 2 and planted plus combo... At least the planted plus will give me full tank coverage.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

OK...I just got my ray 2 and I have to say, I am a little disappointed. Doesn't seem as bright as I thought it would be. I have ordered a 30" planted + as well... But I am thinking of cancelling that and going with the ecoxotic e-60. It's only 24", but it has some nice features. Wish I could make up my damn mind Lol. Opinions welcome.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

Anybody?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ScubaSteve said:


> Anybody?


As you lean (justifiably) to the e series..I'd contemplate this choice:
I can guarantee you it will be bright enough... BTW: there are custom spectrum options.. 

https://www.reefbreeders.com/shop/photon-24/


----------



## scx (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a ray 2 and planted + on my 29 and it is definitely high light

I had the same thought when i received just the ray2 so i prdered the planted+ its a much better combo than with a monster ray. The colors are balanced out and a much better light spread than just 1 fixture. 
Right now ive had to turn one light off to fight gsa on the walls abd lily tubes


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

jeffkrol said:


> As you lean (justifiably) to the e series..I'd contemplate this choice:
> I can guarantee you it will be bright enough... BTW: there are custom spectrum options..
> 
> https://www.reefbreeders.com/shop/photon-24/


I appreciate that... But the e series is over a hundred dollars cheaper. So, a 24" e series over a 30" long and 18" tall tank. Should be 60 par right? That would be more than a ray 2 and monster ray, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## scx (Sep 8, 2013)

ScubaSteve said:


> I appreciate that... But the e series is over a hundred dollars cheaper. So, a 24" e series over a 30" long and 18" tall tank. Should be 60 par right? That would be more than a ray 2 and monster ray, if I'm not mistaken.


2 fixtures better than 1!
Try the planted, it adds the missing color of the ray 2. I think the color of the monster ray is overkill


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ScubaSteve said:


> I appreciate that... But the e series is over a hundred dollars cheaper. So, a 24" e series over a 30" long and 18" tall tank. Should be 60 par right? That would be more than a ray 2 and monster ray, if I'm not mistaken.


I'd consider them fairly equal.. but if ramp/timer is important it certainly pushes the choice to the exotic..

One very brief observation using the web and consistent w/ 1 row LED fixtures:
Very few are using it at it's "native" height..
what this means in practice is PAR is decreased from specs as you raise the light higher than it's supplied brackets. Using 2 lights (or more rows in 1) helps to avoid this problem..
Obviously 2 Eco's is not a very good financial answer..
Example:


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree on the eco...I also like your idea on the photon... But it's just out of my price range. I could do the Eco with the ray 2 or planted plus or even a satellite led freshwater plus. Still cheaper than the photon.




jeffkrol said:


> I'd consider them fairly equal.. but if ramp/timer is important it certainly pushes the choice to the exotic..
> 
> One very brief observation using the web and consistent w/ 1 row LED fixtures:
> Very few are using it at it's "native" height..
> ...


----------

